# لحق حالك وحمل احلى شقق مرسومة على اتوكاد



## قاسم السعدي (18 يناير 2010)

:1:شقق سكنية 
بمساحة جيدة
مرسومة على الاتوكاد 
ردو علينا بسرعة
لارسال المزيد


----------



## mohamed2009 (19 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## gasgas (19 يناير 2010)

مشكككككككككككككور علي الجهود الجبارة


----------



## زيد كلاسيك (4 فبراير 2010)

حلوة يا م قاسم السعدي


----------



## ahmed robe (4 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يا أخ قاسم السعدي على هذا العمل الجبار
ومزيد من التقدم


----------



## ahmed robe (4 فبراير 2010)

أخ فاسم بس لو سمحت هل ممكن يكون معاك مخططات معاهد تقنية أو فنية 

لتساعدني على اتمام مشروع التخرج الخاص بي

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.بوليانا (4 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## مايزنر (5 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووور على المساقط


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله بك .


----------



## elreedy50 (6 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ROZE1 (7 مايو 2010)

جميل جدا ونشكرك على جهودك بأطلاع ألأخرين على أعمال ممكن بيستفادو منها أكيد
بارك الله فيك ياأخينا العزيز


----------



## عبدةو (10 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور حبيبي


----------



## الشفق الابيض (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## لهون لهونى (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## rami85 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور قاسم


----------



## العوامى 2011 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## العوامى 2011 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس لؤي (12 نوفمبر 2011)

يعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## طارق ألجزائري (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكككككككككككككور علي الجهود الجبارة*


----------



## مهندسة من فلسطين (14 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوورة


----------



## mhmd fysl (14 نوفمبر 2011)

تسلم جدا


----------



## mhmd fysl (14 نوفمبر 2011)

ممكن اعف يكيفيه هذا الملف من غير برنامج اوتوكاد؟
ارجوك ردي علي سريع


----------



## mhmd fysl (14 نوفمبر 2011)

ارجو الرد علي علي وجه السرعه


----------



## منى هندسة (14 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو مـازن (14 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي قاسم السعدي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ارجو لو تساعدي ولك جزيل الشكر فى مخطط لمنزل مساحة الارض هي 100 م2 صافي وها هوه موضوعي :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=295762

اسف لو بتعبك .... وشكراً لك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/member.php?u=505263


----------



## ox.6 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## omarehabahmed (17 ديسمبر 2011)

جهد مشكورر وفقك الله


----------



## omarehabahmed (17 ديسمبر 2011)

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## فنني معماري (18 ديسمبر 2011)

يعطيك العاااافية


----------



## امير ثابت قسطنجى (2 مارس 2012)

رسمه جميلة جدا ربنا يعطيك الصحة


----------



## ahmad horani (22 مارس 2012)

مشكور يا باشا


----------



## ATICK79 (23 مارس 2012)

مشكورر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## VenDelin (26 مارس 2012)

thnx


----------



## (الهامور) (27 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبير السودان (30 مارس 2012)

تسلم ايدك ياباشا


----------



## roelion (3 أبريل 2012)

شكرا


----------



## ananadir (6 أبريل 2012)

شكرا وننتظر المزيد خصوصا للمساحات الصغيرة
مثل 10*20
12*20


----------



## rammah (8 أبريل 2012)

شكرا ومزيد من التقدم


----------



## vendeeta (8 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على المجهود اخى الكريم


----------



## احمد بن شحنه (8 أبريل 2012)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## امراة من الزمان دا (8 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله بك وبوالديك


----------



## raafat_dh2 (10 أبريل 2012)

قاسم السعدي قال:


> :1:شقق سكنية بمساحة جيدة مرسومة على الاتوكاد ردو علينا بسرعة لارسال المزيد


 زادكم الله علما واسعا . ورزققكم من نعمته واطعمكم حلالا هنيئا مريئا the golden architect


----------



## المهندس رحم (12 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## roprtocarlos (6 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك

ولكني احتاج مساقط افقية للمباني لتوزيعات الاضائة 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## raafat_dh2 (6 يناير 2013)

and i quotse salam 3alaykom salimat yadekkkkk


----------



## raafat_dh2 (6 يناير 2013)

baas ma fata7 :83:


----------



## المهندس999999 (7 يناير 2013)

مشكووووووووووووو ر


----------



## omarkabab (22 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ويسلموووو لمجهودك واسال الله ان يجعل هذا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ramy rashed (13 فبراير 2013)

جميل


----------



## ENG.ROMIO2010 (14 فبراير 2013)

ماشاء الله جميله


----------



## albialy (17 فبراير 2013)

ايه المشروع الي اللحق حالي فيه ده يا اخ الباب الرئيسي باب اسلامي وانت عامل الواجهه مودرن ازاي كده ؟ واسماء الغرف علي البلان غريبه جدا ملهاش اي علاقه باي حاجه انا كمان مبصتش علي المشروع بدقه بس ده الي شفته من اول لحظه متزعلش مني بس مش لازم اغشك


----------



## as9533 (23 فبراير 2013)

مششششششششششششششكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ameer67 (28 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابوالقاسم (2 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## israaayyoub (14 مارس 2013)

ممكن تساعدوني ب بلوكات لمدرسه او مركز صحي  :7: وشكرا كتير


----------



## gefara_g (15 مارس 2013)

الف شكر 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## khd1985 (21 مارس 2013)

مشاء الله عليك


----------



## لحظة انا موجود (2 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## eng_mohamedalamer (11 مارس 2014)

شكرا


----------



## ibrahim elzain (12 مارس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

